# Cobra Alarm fault.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I am unable to set our Cobra alarm as it goes off all the time when set. We had the MH resprayed before leaving UK and think that something has not been put back together correctly. We will be back home soon and I would like to get it looked at asap. I have looked online for someone local (York) who could repair it, but am not sure whether I need an auto electrician, or a specialist alarm firm. Does anyone have suggestions where to look.


----------



## Graham101 (Jun 26, 2007)

The following is a link to Cobras website that gives some dealers in York area. I have no knowledge of any of these. Hope you get it fixed.
http://www.cobravehiclesecurity.co....spx?s=York&radius=25&submit.x=119&submit.y=11


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a problem earlier in the year.
I checked that all the contacts on the locker doors etc had not moved out of place.

Narrowed it down to the internal sensors in the cab.
So now I disarm th esensors when I lock up.

Dave p


----------

